

If Aliens Were Tuning Into Our Television Frequencies… - timf
http://flowingdata.com/2009/07/17/if-aliens-were-tuning-into-our-television-frequencies/

======
biohacker42
Aliens are almost certainly not tuning into our broadcasts, they dissipate
rather quickly over universal distances, to the point where they are not
distinguishable form background noise.

~~~
moe
Well, for all we know, given we have hardly left our little dirtball much,
they could be sitting right around the proverbial corner and shaking their
collective green heads over that infantile bio-experiment going on down here.

Or, in Star Trek terms: They could have a cloaked probe in our solar system.
Or they could possess technology that deals with time and space in ways we
can't imagine. Broadcast dissipation might just not be an issue for them.

I don't know, you don't know. I think that's the only thing we can say "almost
certainly" here. :-)

------
thwarted
Amazing Stories: Book Five "Fine Tuning".
<http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi1068892441/>

Much less epic than Contact.

------
pmichaud
Luckily they are also receiving things like the discovery channel, and
presumably don't have a method of detecting which signals are tuned into more
frequently by earthlings.

